# Piracy At It's Worst...



## Bentotbox (Jun 15, 2011)

I created an application called MetaMorph Manger. I contacted DroidPirate.com and asked him if he would put some of his themes in there and he said sure. After the app was somewhat finished (not completely done though) I showed him a demo of it. I did not release this application though because I didn't think it would hit off all that due to Theme Manager in cm. A couple months later I found a post on droidforums, with my app. Justin Ide over at droid pirate took the demo of my app I showed him, decompiled it, and changed a few urls to point to his content. I worked hard on this application not to have it ripped out from under me. If you don't believe any of this, take a look at the screen shots below. Everything he changed was done with apktool, he did not make this application. I have the source code and everything to prove it. He is now selling my application in the Amazon App store for money. It's sad that I am having to deal with this. He even has a post on his website explaining how he does not support piracy.

Please, spread the word around about this.
Email him and tell him what you think about all this.

http://kang.n3xgenapps.com/Image/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

please get in contact with me asap. and i will remove the posts from our site. And other actions may be taken as well. If this is true it violates our ToS. And we will handle it accordingly


----------



## Bentotbox (Jun 15, 2011)

I wrote up a post on my website about all of this, here is the link. http://www.n3xgenapps.com/?p=121


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

That really sucks man, i hope this gets resolved. its kanging at its worst :/


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Thankfully this has been resolved now


----------



## Bentotbox (Jun 15, 2011)

This post can be deleted now if any administrators would like to.


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

So is this app gonna be in the market now from you?


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that happened. I have been using it from Droid pirate for awhile now. I would demand some compensation as it cost money to download the application. Hey Droid pirate. You owe someone a crap load of money for stealing his work and charging others for it. That is not right.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

May I ask how this has been resolved? Is Justin Ide still "Scumbag Developer"? On your website you said he is now "attempting to file". What does that mean?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well it was handled on here....we removed the posts off of rootzwiki completely. and i believe then ben finally got ahold of him.


----------

